# Talking To Girl I like on Thursday



## LonleyBoy15 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wish me luck, im nervous but im tired of sitting back.


----------



## Skackal (Aug 4, 2006)

Go for it! :yes 

Keep us posted


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

best of luck to ya, and go for it!


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Good Luck. Keep this in mind! Girls are just human.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

dora said:


> Good Luck. Keep this in mind! Girls are just human.


Yes but humans can cause worry and be intimidating :lol


----------



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

dora said:


> Good Luck. Keep this in mind! Girls are just human.


No wonder I have such a difficult time relating to them.


----------

